# Does Performing Cardio on a Empty Stomach burn more fat?



## fit4life (Jan 25, 2012)

*Does Performing Cardio on an Empty Stomach Burn More Fat? *








The idea of performing cardiovascular exercise on an empty stomach to burn more fat has existed for years. The notion seems plausible: with fewer carbohydrates to burn as fuel, the body turns to fat as the next available source of energy. What does the best available research say?

A study in the February 2011 edition of Strength and Conditioning Journal found no meaningful difference in the amount of fat burned by participants during cardiovascular exercise in a “fasted state”— on an empty stomach— as opposed to exercise following food consumption. What the study did find was that muscle loss as a result of exercising on an empty stomach was more likely with the body increasingly turning to protein stores for energy. Not surprisingly, exercise intensity and total calorie burn also diminished in trainers working on an empty stomach.4

Research aimed at promoting the efficacy of cardio performed in a fasted state overemphasizes the percentage of fat burned at the expense of total fat burned. For example, if you performed 20 minutes of cardio on an empty stomach and— to make the math easy— burned 300 calories with 200 of those calories coming from fat, 67 percent of your calories used would have come from fat. However, without any food in your system, your training would likely have been sluggish and low in intensity. Contrast that with a fully fueled, fully energized 20-minute cardio session where you burn 600 calories with 250 of those calories coming from fat, 42 percent. The fasted-state session burned a greater percentage of calories as fat, but the fully-fueled session actually burned more fat overall.5 

What about high intensity cardio performed on an empty stomach? The risk of driving your body into a catabolic state where it begins to feed on protein and the very muscle you’ve spent months and years building to meet the high energy demand is far too great to offset any potential fat loss.

If jump-starting your day with low to moderate intensity fasted-state cardio helps you mentally prepare to climb the corporate ladder or if it’s the only time you can find to walk your dog, keep it up, you’re not doing any damage. There exists, however, no legitimate strength and conditioning or fitness professional who would ever advise regular high-intensity cardiovascular training or strenuous exercise of any kind on an empty stomach.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 25, 2012)

^ A good read about cardiovascular work and burning of fat.


----------



## Dath (Jan 25, 2012)

Good read bro


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 25, 2012)

^^ Awesome read! A lot of people ask me--when I prep--why I wake up at 5:00AM to do cardio, then train late at night. Thanks for sharing


----------



## fit4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Dath said:


> Good read bro


Thanks Dath and Hypo, when i saw this article i could relate to it. To lean up and reduce water wght i was always was a firm believer to do cardio in morning on an empty stomach that way you dig into the calories you had the night before and when your session is done start your post wkout meals to refuel body.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 25, 2012)

I am sorry but you don't become catabolic that fast, there is tons of evidence to show this and it is why so many benefit from an intermittent fasting diet.  Also, the use of things like yohimbine HCL, ephedrine hcl/caffeine and ephedra/caffeine and BCAAs have been proven to burn more fat and spare muscle.  I don't feel sluggish doing fasted cardio, I feel fine because in the morning you have the highest amount of free floating fat in the system at any point in the day.  

I personally think fasted cardio with yohimbine or ECA and BCAAs is far better than doing it with food in your stomach.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 25, 2012)

^^ i agree! Fasted cardio with eca is far better than doing it with food in your stomach then i read this study. Really something to think about and it does hold facts that it will drive your body into a catabolic state.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 25, 2012)

fit4life said:


> *Does Performing Cardio on an Empty Stomach Burn More Fat? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


That seems like faulty logic. So if you workout on an empty stomach you have no energy right? I call BS. Jimminy Cricket you ate 8 hour's ago it's not like you didn't eat for a week and then running a marathon. 

I just did a 60 minute session this mourning on empty and have no "energy" problem's. 

And if you ate something you could "double" your calorie expendure. More BS. Maybe if you are 6% bodyfat and did a HIIT your body might call on lean mass for the energy. 
I just did a 60 minute session this mourning on empty and have no "energy" problem's. 
I go for 45-60min LISS empty stomach and observe no muscle eating on my body.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 25, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I personally think fasted cardio with yohimbine or ECA and BCAAs is far better than doing it with food in your stomach.


 
I agree.  I go with 10mg of Yombie HCL and have no energy problem's.  Feel great in fact.  And you won't go catabolic especially if you eat right when you get back.


----------



## Cork (Jan 25, 2012)

Due to the rapid rate of glucogenesis from BCAAs, doing cardio with them is not considered fasted.  I'm still surprised at how many people say that.  The point of BCAAs is to keep the body fueled, especially in a caloric deficit which you'd be trying to take advantage of with fasted cardio.

And here is the full article for those who are interested.


> Does Cardio After an Overnight Fast Maximise Fat Loss?
> 
> A common fat burning strategy employed by bodybuilders, athletes, and fitness enthusiasts is to perform cardiovascular exercise early in the morning on an empty stomach. This strategy was popularized by Bill Phillips in his book, ‘‘Body for Life’’ (23). According to Phillips, performing 20 minutes of intense aerobic exercise after an overnight fast has greater effects on fat loss than performing an entire hour of cardio in the postprandial state. The rationale for the theory is that low glycogen levels cause your body to shift energy utilization away from carbohydrates, thereby allowing greater mobilization of stored fat for fuel. However, although the prospect of reducing the body fat by training in a fasted state may sound enticing, science does not support its efficacy.
> 
> ...


----------



## GMO (Jan 25, 2012)

*This is a write-up from Mike Arnold regarding fasted cardio:

*Science has now disproven the long-standing belief that fasted cardio  will burn more fat than non-fasted cardio.  The theory used in support  of fasted cardio says that when the BB'r awakens from a long night's  rest, his blood sugar levels will be low and therefore, the body will be  forced to draw from bodyfat stores for energy.  However, this myth was  proven false through recent reserach, which actually shows that not only  is fasted cardio inferior for fat loss...but it is actually worse for  both fat loss AND muscle retention!

Doing fasted cardio will NOT force the body to use a greater percentage  of stored bodyfat for energy.  It also leaves the musculature vulnerable  to atrophy through amino acid deprivation.  When we wake up from a long  night's rest, the body is in a state of amino acid deprivation and when  this is combined with a caloric deficit (which is usually the state we  are in when trying to lose fat), the body will break down muscle tissue  at a greater rate compared to maintaining elevated amino acid/blood  sugar levels.

When a BB'r consumes food prior to cardiovascular activity, it  stimulates the metabolism, which in turn leads to a greater degree of  fat loss.  Additionally, the consumption of protien prior to exercise  exerts a protective effect on the musculature.  The bottom line is that  this myth, which has been around and accepted as truth for many years,  has been proven untrue.  This is good news for BB'rs everywhere, as we  no longer have to do morning cardio on an empty stomach.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 25, 2012)

^^^ x2, thanks for keeping it real.


----------



## Big G (Jan 25, 2012)

Interesting stuff. Thx all for sharing. Still no idea how anyone does cardio first thing in the morning though. I wake up STARVING every day. I'm not sure I could tie my shoelaces without a monster plate of eggs. Nom-nom-nom. 

I'll meet you in the gym three hours later. =)


----------



## fit4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Big G said:


> Interesting stuff. Thx all for sharing. Still no idea how anyone does cardio first thing in the morning though. I wake up STARVING every day. I'm not sure I could tie my shoelaces without a monster plate of eggs. Nom-nom-nom.
> 
> I'll meet you in the gym three hours later. =)


lol, morning cardio can be difficult especially if you dont get enough sleep or if you r hungry. But once you get started the hunger pangs go away and you figure okay 45 mins and i get to eat. Last year before nationals to shred and get really ripped up i would wear a cotton t-shirt and a bulky hoody and do the rower or elliptical trainer everyday for 45 -60 mins in AM this really kicked satrted the day. The cotton t-shirt absorbed all the sweat i could practically wring it out and of course wearing the hoody and doing rowe and elliptical really drums up your body heat and speed up your metabolism. But I feel you though brother just gotta DO IT.


----------



## Gawd (Jan 25, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I am sorry but you don't become catabolic that fast, there is tons of evidence to show this and it is why so many benefit from an intermittent fasting diet.  Also, the use of things like yohimbine HCL, ephedrine hcl/caffeine and ephedra/caffeine and BCAAs have been proven to burn more fat and spare muscle.  I don't feel sluggish doing fasted cardio, I feel fine because in the morning you have the highest amount of free floating fat in the system at any point in the day.
> 
> I personally think fasted cardio with yohimbine or ECA and BCAAs is far better than doing it with food in your stomach.


I'm with you on that.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 25, 2012)

Helps me with appetite..Fasting and waking at 5 am w/ Green Tea and carintine then hit my treadmill in my "man cave" with some BB dvd's make it not so redundant and give you motivation- especially pre-contest!


----------



## poohiron (Jan 28, 2012)

Cork said:


> Due to the rapid rate of glucogenesis from BCAAs, doing cardio with them is not considered fasted. I'm still surprised at how many people say that. The point of BCAAs is to keep the body fueled, especially in a caloric deficit which you'd be trying to take advantage of with fasted cardio.
> 
> And here is the full article for those who are interested.


 
Gluconeogenesis is not the only metabolic pathway for amino acids. It is interesting to note that intensity of the exercise has alot to do with determining the fuel substrate. In a fasted state with blood glucose levels at the mimimum maintenance level, moderate aerobic exercise for a prolonged period will stimulate adipose tissue lipolysis. When glucose levels are higher (as in a postabsorptive state) lipolysis is suppressed.


----------



## henryforde (Jan 30, 2012)

Interesting reads! definately best to do cardio when your not feeling full, as long as you don't go and eat junk food after your workout!


----------



## Grant_73 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is indeed an interesting read.  What about cardio for about 15-20 min after lifting?  I usually only have time to hit the gym in the morning.  I wake up at 3:45-4:00, have a carb/protein drink around that time, lift from 5 to 5:45 and then cardio from 6:00 to 6:10.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 31, 2012)

Even if there is some truth to the notion that you burn more fat during the exercise activity if you are in a fasted state, it will not have any substantial impact on overall body composition.  It's the same idea behind exercising at an intensity in the "fat burning zone."  This is a misguided notion, suggesting that the type of fuel substrate you use during exercise determines changes in body composition.  It doesn't.  What matters is the overall energy balance over longer spans of time.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like I will be eating breakfast befor I go to the gym today!


----------



## njc (Jan 31, 2012)

Fasted cardio with peptides or GH is KING.  They are anti-catabolic (prevent muscle wasting) AND free up fatty acids for use as fuel during the exercise so as to insure that virtually ALL of the calories that you burn are from your fat stores, as you are fasted and therefore the fatty acids do have protein or carbohydrate substrates to compete with.


----------



## Lang (Jan 31, 2012)

Fellas, I read research studies on a regular basis as a healthcare professional and what this information lacks is the modality of data collection, the sample that the study used (was this a meta-analysis of true studies?), the equipment to gauge the study. Another aspect of these types of studies is where are they found? Are they listed in a muscle mag where supplements are the driving force of the journalism? Is there a control group used? Are there any confounds that could skew the outcomes. What I have come to know is that for every study that says "yes" there is another study that says "no". If the results of cardio in the morning during a fasted state results in dropping fat while retaining lean muscle tissue for you-then by all means continue. 

Thanks for sharing the article with us.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 31, 2012)

fit4life said:


> *Does Performing Cardio on an Empty Stomach Burn More Fat? *


more fat than what ? Yes, it does burn more fat than if you were to do the cardio after a meal


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 31, 2012)

There are studies for fasted
Beneficial metabolic adaptations due to endur... [J Appl Physiol. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI
against fasted
Exercising fasting or fed to en... [Int J Sport Nutr Exerc Metab. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI

Go with your personal preference. The important thing is that you're doing it.


----------



## poohiron (Jan 31, 2012)

CowPimp said:


> Even if there is some truth to the notion that you burn more fat during the exercise activity if you are in a fasted state, it will not have any substantial impact on overall body composition. It's the same idea behind exercising at an intensity in the "fat burning zone." This is a misguided notion, suggesting that the type of fuel substrate you use during exercise determines changes in body composition. It doesn't. What matters is the overall energy balance over longer spans of time.


 
Lipolytic mobilization is controlled by a number of factors, primarily the hormone-sensitive lipase system and blood glucose levels. In a postaborptive state that lasts 6-8 hrs glucose levels are plateaued at a lower level than in postabsorptive states during the day. If blood glucose levels and subsequently insulin levels are low at this time, how can that not be benefitial to fatloss? Over time the activity will have an effect on body composition. If insulin is circulating in higher concentrations lipolysis comes almost to a standstill.

The fuel substrate you use during exercise over time does have an effect on body composition. How do sprinters utilize two overlapping energy systems and stay very lean, while rarely dipping into the third?

What matters is hormonal regulation over long spans of time. Theres a reason that hormone sensitive lipase is not called calorie sensitive lipase. Calorimetry derived values are very different from physiological derived values. Thats why someone with metabolic syndrome can eat less calories than required to maintain their BMR and still be obese. Overall energetic balances are unique to the individual and are under hormonal/genetic control.

In my opinion a person is in an optimal (hormonal state) after an over night fast for fatloss and the intensity of exercise does affect the rate of lipolysis via catecholamine induced beta adrenergic stimulation corresponding to changes in adenylate cyclase.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 31, 2012)

well it has been proven when you cut cal's too much your hormones dip


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

good article


----------



## poohiron (Feb 1, 2012)

hunter121 said:


> Science has now disproven the long-standing belief that fasted cardio will burn more fat than non-fasted cardio.


 
Thats an oversimplification. I do not agree with that for a second. Biochemically that doesn't make sense. While both states will burn fat dependent on exercise duration and intensity, one puts a person in a optimal hormonal state for fat as a substrate. If you are post absorptive during the day and insulin is still floating around LIPOLYSIS is suppressed.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 1, 2012)

poohiron said:


> Lipolytic mobilization is controlled by a number of factors, primarily the hormone-sensitive lipase system and blood glucose levels. In a postaborptive state that lasts 6-8 hrs glucose levels are plateaued at a lower level than in postabsorptive states during the day. If blood glucose levels and subsequently insulin levels are low at this time, how can that not be benefitial to fatloss? Over time the activity will have an effect on body composition. If insulin is circulating in higher concentrations lipolysis comes almost to a standstill.



Assuming you are consuming the same number of calories throughout the day, you will be negating this benefit by raising your insulin levels an additional time later in the day instead of right before that workout.  Whatever food you would've eat before the workout, you will instead eat at some time later in the day.  Therefore, you will be blunting lipolysis at some other time of the day instead of during the workout.  The net effect will be essentially nothing, at least according to the literature.  Unless, of course, you're cutting out a meal by doing this; but then the additional fat loss is more likely to come from an additional caloric deficit.




> The fuel substrate you use during exercise over time does have an effect on body composition. How do sprinters utilize two overlapping energy systems and stay very lean, while rarely dipping into the third?



I'm confused what this has to do with the situation we are discussing?  If anything, it supports the contention that fasted cardio is pointless because sprinters only minimally use the primary lipolytic energy system in the body.  Despite the fact that less fat is used for energy demands during their workouts, they still maintain very low body fat percentages.  It is an example of how the substrate used during exercise is not as important as some believe.




> What matters is hormonal regulation over long spans of time. Theres a reason that hormone sensitive lipase is not called calorie sensitive lipase. Calorimetry derived values are very different from physiological derived values. Thats why someone with metabolic syndrome can eat less calories than required to maintain their BMR and still be obese. Overall energetic balances are unique to the individual and are under hormonal/genetic control.



I understand the influence of hormones on the whole fat loss process.  However, increased physical activity improves the ability to use fat as an energy substrate at a given intensity level any time of day.  It is not required to perform the activity in a fasted state to gain this benefit.




> In my opinion a person is in an optimal (hormonal state) after an over night fast for fatloss and the intensity of exercise does affect the rate of lipolysis via catecholamine induced beta adrenergic stimulation corresponding to changes in adenylate cyclase.



In theory it matters, but in practice it doesn't seem to, at least at normal to somewhat lean body fat levels.  I have heard suggestions that this might matter more when you are trying to hit competition level body fat percentages.


----------



## poohiron (Feb 1, 2012)

I understand your take on this and to normal individuals I can see what you have mentioned can be used. I focus on optimal results and the individuals I monitor continually hold hit very low bodyfat levels.

I think we can both agree that controlling insulin levels prior to cardiovascular activity is important. Good post.


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)




----------

